# Exercises for Hiatal Hernia



## 14244 (May 28, 2006)

I have just been diagnosed with a sliding Hiatal hernia and reflux. the meds PPI's aren't workiing. I have tried 2 of them. Pantaloc and now pariat. DOes anyone know of any exercises to help strengthen the stomach muscles or help less the reflex???????


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I actually used to have a Chriropractor who would tell me to breath the WHOLE WAY OUT and he would get up under my breast bone and push and put it back in place. Mine doesn't bother me very much anymore, Ihave more trouble at the other end with IBS-D


----------



## 14244 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for the advice twocups424, I just found out I have IBS-C and have been in pain for over a month. Still looking for the right meds. do you ever have trouble sitting or feel like there is a lump in your throat when you swallow?? I can't sit very long as it feels somthing is sticking in my throat.


----------



## 18902 (Oct 10, 2005)

I also get that alot when I sit down. One thing I have been told was to make sure you site up straight and not slouch. ( this actually helps wit hthe discomfort). I also have been taking either prilosec or zantact 150 to help with the gerd and it seems to lessen it. Also take a food diary of what you eat to see what triggers it.


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Hi sappy and dbacGlad to know there are others out there like me. I recently started getting the swallowing issues and its freaking me out. I went to the doc yesterday and they drew some blood to first check for h pylori becuase I have had it in the past.


----------

